# Looking for Livery Chorley & Surrounding Areas



## The Doctor (28 August 2016)

I'm looking for a quiet yard where I can enjoy my mare with no fuss or politics.
Must have ideally 24/7 summer turn out & some form of daily winter turn out for a few hours is essential.
Hay must be available instead of haylage.
Need a decent arena.
I also need to have feed/hay/turn out done every morning & help available for holidays etc.
Good storage is a must & space for a trailer.
A long wish list I know, but I'm hoping there's somewhere suitable out there.
Thanks.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (2 September 2016)

Chorley equestrian centre has just closed as a riding school and is offering full livery only so may have spaces.


----------



## The Doctor (2 September 2016)

Thank you - I am actually sorted now but I did get in touch with Chorley but they only offer full livery at £110 per week & I only need morning help & holiday cover. She was actually quite rude to me unfortunately :-(


----------



## xxcharlottexx (2 September 2016)

That's a shame, I spent many happy years there helping out and riding at weekends. 
Glad you found somewhere  though&#128522;


----------



## The Doctor (2 September 2016)

It is a shame as it's so close so would be perfect. My son used to ride there too when he was little & really enjoyed it 
Thanks for replying


----------



## maximoo (8 April 2017)

Just nearly spat my teeth price of full livery &#128563;&#128563;thank God I own my own place or I wouldn't be able to have horses gone up alot since I was on livery


----------

